# Navarre Beach, Westside, Thanksgiving Bounty.



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

_West of Navarre Beach, this past Thanksgiving afternoon, posting Sunday AM, 11/27/2011:_ 

The detailed report I composed was just lost as I went to post the pics and was prompted to log in again. And fell for it. I lost the detail of how my wife landed the 23" black drum in the pics using a Zebco #404 reel and six feet rod that I fomally called her 'Cinderella Rod'. Not anymore. 

Maybe the pics will speak for themselves from this past Thanksgiving afternoon. 

Regards, 'Nightmare07'
[Eric in Navarre, FL]


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 


Great Report. 


.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice fish, time to upgrade her rod huh


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I learned that lesson a while ago. Now if I wanna put in a long report I type it in word first and then copy and paste. Nice fishes


----------



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Tood. Good idea and advice. Will do the Word thing next time. 

Eric in Navarre


----------

